# Snow Bike Rentals



## SethMTaylor (Jan 11, 2017)

I am so amped to hit the trails on a day tire bike. Has anyone had luck renting a bike with nice fat snow tires after skiing?

Thanks!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 11, 2017)

Too expensive for me but you can do this with maintained trails at burke. Or you can just ride anywhere down south on your summer bike this weekend


----------



## skijay (Jan 12, 2017)

Stratton has fat bike rentals and you can use them on their XC / Nordic trails according to their website.  Killington does as well but it's a third party vendor.  I found info on their site.  I'm trying to plan a ski trip to one of the two places and want to incorporate a non-ski/ride option for our group besides snowshoeing or XCing.


----------



## buellski (Jan 13, 2017)

http://highlandmountain.com/events-2/winterwoolly


----------



## bonniegonzales (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanx a lot for these rental offers!


----------

